

Speak Truth to Stop Procrastination - akarambir
http://nainomics.blogspot.com/2011/11/speak-truth-to-stop-procrastination.html

======
karambir
here are my two principles that i always keep in mind to stop procrastination:

\--> Start with the hardest part first. You'll attack it while you're
energetic and enthusiastic. Encourage yourself by knowing that all the rest of
the job will be easier.

\--> Avoid saying yes. Don't start taking on too many tasks at once. Be sure
you really have the time. Don't work on a project if you're tired, in a
distracting location or not thinking ahead.

~~~
akarambir
thanks for sharing...

I have also read these points. I think these are on the wikihow article to
which i've also provided a link

------
Fliko
[http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_keep_your_goals_to_you...](http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_keep_your_goals_to_yourself.html)
Derek Sivers shares a different opinion, can't really argue against it for you
if it works for you, but it's good for other people to be mindful of all their
choices.

------
easy_rider
How about: stop browsing to HN when you actually wanted to do some real work,
while telling yourself you're doing it for research and keeping your mind
fresh and stimulated.

~~~
akarambir
yeah it might work for some time. but can't say for longer periods. Its kinda
addiction you know.

------
ennovates
nice way to stop procrasting and getting to work. I've tried and got results
through START Method- 1. Select it 2.Time box it 3.Act on it 4.Review it
5.Treat yourself

~~~
akarambir
thanks, do you have any article related to this?

~~~
ennovates
here this is the full article on it [http://time-management-success.com/how-
to-stop-procrastinati...](http://time-management-success.com/how-to-stop-
procrastination.html)

------
itmag
I wish I could find PJ Eby's "Irresistible motivation" video. Anyone know of a
working link?

------
yason
I procrastinate by doing interesting things in favor of less interesting
things.

